# 99% Recovered After 10 years - This Is How I Did It (video)



## R Yousef (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

10 years ago I was diagnosed with DP and with all of the various symptoms mentioned on these forums. As of today almost all of the symptoms are gone, as well as anxiety, depression and all of the other mental health issues I had. There are now only very minor symptoms left which I see fading away gradually over time - and I have never taken any medication for any of these issues.

I have created this video to share exactly how I did this, in preparation for a book I intend to release by the end of the year.

The channel also has videos on many mental health topics but is focused on actual solutions as well as creating awareness. I am still new to this so there is still much room for improvement.

Any thoughts on this would be great so I can consider what to add for later videos and the book, which will include a detailed guide into the workings of the mind and overcoming the various mental health issues I experienced, including DP/DR.

I should point out that my approach is possibly quite different from what you may have already heard, so you may need to be prepared to accept a new way of looking at mental health, depending on what you were taught by various mental health professionals.

Thanks!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, a great video. Would you say the meditation on the breath was a vital part to your recovery? I have tried many times to keep it in my routine but struggle to fit it in


----------



## R Yousef (Jul 13, 2020)

Broken said:


> Thanks for sharing, a great video. Would you say the meditation on the breath was a vital part to your recovery? I have tried many times to keep it in my routine but struggle to fit it in


Yes, absolutely meditation and breathing was a big part and I still use them today. Breathing affects so much of our body, mind and emotions, and so training myself to maintain a steady deep breath gradually helped to reduce overall anxiety which in turn gradually reduce the DP symptoms. You are physically affecting the sympathetic nervous system (fight or flight) by using breathing techniques. The key difference was that I did not just use breathing techniques at specific times (while meditating as an example), I trained myself to keep a good breathing pattern as much as possible in daily life. This way I was not influencing the anxiety triggers by keeping myself calm as much as possible. This of course took a lot of time and practice to make it generally automatic and I did not see results for a good few months, but it was completely worth it. I would suggest that meditation even just for 5 minutes a day can create benefits, as long as its consistently practiced, but the constant practice of keeping a steady breathing pattern to influence the sympathetic nervous system + not resisting and accepting the DP/DR experience made a big difference.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Can you explain what kind of symptoms you experienced and in what way did they affect your daily life? Were you able to do most of the things or where you at times bedridden?


----------



## R Yousef (Jul 13, 2020)

Aridity said:


> Can you explain what kind of symptoms you experienced and in what way did they affect your daily life? Were you able to do most of the things or where you at times bedridden?


Yes sure. Symptoms were: DP - experiencing my body as not my own, feeling detached from it like I'm someone elses body, feeling like a robot, physically and emotionally numb, emotions were not my own, voice was not my own, brain fog, pressure in my head, pain was not my own.

DR: detachment from reality and others, like i was in an endless lucid dream i could not wake up from, everything seeming unreal, people seeming fake, like "NPC" characters in a video game, I would see strongly a 3D static haze everywhere I went and looking at things for about 40 seconds would create "after-images" like negative ghost images of them.

All of the above created:

Massive concentration problems, massive short term memory problems - couldnt remember basic things or what happened a few minutes ago when it was really bad, perception of time was all over the place, felt like time didnt exist, "missing" time, like it just vanished from it and I couldnt remember anything that happened in between, loss of purpose, life seemed pointless, felt like i was dead but alive at the same time, intrusive negative thoughts (from anxiety and depression) experienced high anxiety levels or complete emotional numbness, this all put a strain on relationships and every day basic living.

Yes I had many days where I was absolutely exhausted and just stayed in bed, anxiety was draining and depression from it made things seem completely pointless - no energy. I had to quit my job because I just couldnt even do it, and went for therapy several times and did my own research, study and practice for years over and over again, each time making some progress and gradually getting back into work and building a normal life. At its worse I couldnt really function beyond doing just basic survival things because anything else would either become complicated or seemed pointless.

Writing this seems like an entire world away because of how things are so different for me now thankfully.


----------



## nestor1917 (Feb 3, 2020)

R Yousef said:


> Yes sure. Symptoms were: DP - experiencing my body as not my own, feeling detached from it like I'm someone elses body, feeling like a robot, physically and emotionally numb, emotions were not my own, voice was not my own, brain fog, pressure in my head, pain was not my own.
> DR: detachment from reality and others, like i was in an endless lucid dream i could not wake up from, everything seeming unreal, people seeming fake, like "NPC" characters in a video game, I would see strongly a 3D static haze everywhere I went and looking at things for about 40 seconds would create "after-images" like negative ghost images of them.
> All of the above created:
> Massive concentration problems, massive short term memory problems - couldnt remember basic things or what happened a few minutes ago when it was really bad, perception of time was all over the place, felt like time didnt exist, "missing" time, like it just vanished from it and I couldnt remember anything that happened in between, loss of purpose, life seemed pointless, felt like i was dead but alive at the same time, intrusive negative thoughts (from anxiety and depression) experienced high anxiety levels or complete emotional numbness, this all put a strain on relationships and every day basic living.
> ...


Oh mate, have the static and after images gone?


----------



## Cali1234 (May 31, 2020)

What’s a good meditation to listen that helped you? And a good breathing technique to follow?


----------



## R Yousef (Jul 13, 2020)

nestor1917 said:


> Oh mate, have the static and after images gone?


Yes, largely they have. Those are the only two main symptoms that remain but they are very weak most of the time. The rare occasions when they get stronger are short lived.


----------



## R Yousef (Jul 13, 2020)

Cali1234 said:


> What's a good meditation to listen that helped you? And a good breathing technique to follow?


This was the first one I used when first practicing years ago 



 . I can suggest looking into the 4-7-8 breathing technique, but generally bringing your focus back to your breathing whenever you remember to and gradually making it more relaxed and deeper helps. Remember that both breathing techniques and meditation's benefits come from long term consistence practice.


----------

